# Stair spindles



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Just wondering how most of ya paint spindles. Got a job coming up where lady wants all of the stairway painted white (over oak). In past I have done it all with just a brush. Has anyone ever tried using an hvlp inside on these? If so, how odd you mask/protect everything else? Just curious if it's possible. Would sure save a ton of time and finish would be better. Thanks


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Mask, mask, and do more masking. Spraying inside an active home is a serious pain, but I can't argue the results of a nice sprayer. See if you can get her out of the house for a couple days.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

An HVLP would work well but you'd still need to thoroughly mask. Just not quite as extensively as you would with an airless.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh I guess you could select the round pattern on the HVLP to minimize overspray. Shoot a 1" wide fan if you want.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Depends on how many spindles. 3-4 stair cases worth we would prep to spray. Less we would just do by hand.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

Wile the painting part of the job would go quicker, spraying doesn't mean the overall job will go quicker.
If there is a serious amount then I would consider it, standard staircase I would get the brush out and enjoy a day or two of old school.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Also depends on number of coats and the intricacy of the spindles. Two finish coats on regular style spindles?..probably a wash with masking time. If your painting a previously stained finish (3 coats) or the spindles are exceptionally intricate then spraying them can save a lot of time. 

The last one I did was three coats on some very intricate spindles. Definitely worth the masking time. 









I sprayed these airless, would be even easier HVLP. All you really have to mask is the floor and the top rail (if its not being painted). Seal the area off, use large pieces of cardboard to shield, and spray one side at a time. The cardboard catches all direct overspray. You might not even need cardboard with HVLP if you are very good with the gun, but I prefer zero direct overspray. It's a lot less risky that way.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Chew em up with a wizz.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Also depends on number of coats and the intricacy of the spindles. Two finish coats on regular style spindles?..probably a wash with masking time. If your painting a previously stained finish (3 coats) or the spindles are exceptionally intricate then spraying them can save a lot of time.
> 
> The last one I did was three coats on some very intricate spindles. Definitely worth the masking time.
> 
> ...


Pardon the stupid question, but I was wondering if you consider those type of spindles as having 2 or 4 sides, as they are actually dowel-shaped (circular except for the bases). How do you approach these to prevent getting too much paint on part of the spindle you have already sprayed?


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably gonna need 3 coats. I'm hoping the hvlp will allow me to put on more thinner coats and avoid the runs with a brush. Also think overall finish will look better. Your set up looks almost the same as what I will be doing. Just concerned about the overspray. I think with the masking though it'll be worth it


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> Pardon the stupid question, but I was wondering if you consider those type of spindles as having 2 or 4 sides, as they are actually dowel-shaped (circular except for the bases). How do you approach these to prevent getting too much paint on part of the spindle you have already sprayed?


 There is an answer to that, i hope I can articulate it in an understandable way. 

Lets picture the round part of the spindle as having 4 sides. Side 1 is facing you. Side 4 is opposite you. 2 and 3 are left and right inside. If you make two vertical passes with the spray fan that overlap on side 1 only, then sides 2 and 3 have only received one pass of the fan, while side 1 gets two. Repeat the procedure facing side 4 and all sides should receive the same coating thickness. (Two passes of the spray fan).

Airless isn't the ideal way to spray something like that. I do spray conventionally, but haven't gotten into doing it with waterborne materials much.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

:thumbsup:Thanks JMays...that makes total sense but I wouldn't have figured that out other than by trial and ERROR.......

I have refrained from spraying spindles, not because of masking fears but because of spraying fears. This truly helps and gives me some confidence.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

The section where the stair rail overlaps the balcony rail was a challenge. Definitely spray worthy.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> View attachment 39041
> 
> 
> The section where the stair rail overlaps the balcony rail was a challenge. Definitely spray worthy.


Did you use hvlp or airless? How was the overspray?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

ddelaney said:


> Did you use hvlp or airless? How was the overspray?


 That Job was sprayed with an airless. The paint was BM Dunamel semi-gloss alkyd. We got my stores' last order of it, before it was discontinued. Overspray was plentiful, but well contained through thorough masking. Every passage was masked tight, furnace off, everything not being painted was masked. Two guys, one sprayer, one hose guider, Vaseline around the eyes, spray it, drop the gun in solvent, tip toe out the front door onto a drop cloth, change shoes, dispose of tyvek suit and gloves, post signs, lock up, go home.


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's how I do it.
http://youtu.be/Cz0v92IDQgQ


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> That Job was sprayed with an airless. The paint was BM Dunamel semi-gloss alkyd. We got my stores' last order of it, before it was discontinued. Overspray was plentiful, but well contained through thorough masking. Every passage was masked tight, furnace off, everything not being painted was masked. Two guys, one sprayer, one hose guider, Vaseline around the eyes, spray it, drop the gun in solvent, tip toe out the front door onto a drop cloth, change shoes, dispose of tyvek suit and gloves, post signs, lock up, go home.


Also nice having the hose guy double as a spotter.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

RH said:


> Also nice having the hose guy double as a spotter.


 yes, the hose guy is responsible for everything other than triggering the gun


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Lots of tape, remember to tape it in such a way that it's easy to remove.






































Hvlp sprayed. Tape about 1/16th - 1/8th on the spindle keeps a sharper line.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Some nice work guys!


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks nice. What did you use for primer? I think I'm gonna use the hvlp. Doing all baseboard/crown/spindles in a pro classic white. Kitchen is being done in a BM black shade color. Thanks


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ddelaney said:


> That looks nice. What did you use for primer? I think I'm gonna use the hvlp. Doing all baseboard/crown/spindles in a pro classic white. Kitchen is being done in a BM black shade color. Thanks



Stix


----------

